# Help Please! New to goats



## Firsttimer (Jan 25, 2014)

I went out yesterday to do chores, and noticed that one of my goats just started to limp. His back right leg around his hoof looks like the skin is all dry and cracked. It has been quite cold here so I don't know if it has anything to do with his leg. Any help would be appreciated! These are my first goats and my first time posting. Thanks


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not sure what it is but I woudl put some kind of skin ointment on it.  Bag Balm or something like that.  Vaseline if that is all you have.


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> I am not sure what it is but I woudl put some kind of skin ointment on it.  Bag Balm or something like that.  Vaseline if that is all you have.


x2


----------



## moffitthill (Jan 25, 2014)

Firsttimer said:


> I went out yesterday to do chores, and noticed that one of my goats just started to limp. His back right leg around his hoof looks like the skin is all dry and cracked. It has been quite cold here so I don't know if it has anything to do with his leg. Any help would be appreciated! These are my first goats and my first time posting. Thanks View attachment 1129 View attachment 1130



I see snow in your pic... I am in Michigan.  We have a hobby (and 3rd generation 4-H kids) farm... just a few of different kinds of animals...Dwarf goats, chickens, mini rex rabbits and few others, ducks, dogs, pigs (from spring to fall), and a horse with a larger wether pasture buddy... and 18 acres.  I found that many of animals (even our dogs) had abrasions and some even cuts and two limping because at the time it snowed and then warmed a bit and rained and then temp dropped hard... with temp so low it was like creating a fairly thick ice crust on the snow and when they broke into it walking, the "crust" actually hurt them.  I cleaned with peroxide any open or seeping area and then antibiotic (wards off infection) and an aloe (helps heal) spray over... kept animals in until dry (on dogs and dwarfs used a dryer) then painted on liquid skin bandage so it could heal without getting germs in skin. I only use creams when it is not a wet abrasion... no bleeding or skin broken to create openings for germs. All better. I did put bag balm on their noses and ear tips as heavy thick vaseline like creams help hold in the body heat to deter frostbite as it got so dangerously cold (then all were barned but it is not heated so with heat lamp hung high is only source to get warmed a bit).  Old fashioned for ears and nose but is similar thought to using baby oil ... can't sweat proper and so body temp stays up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

Great post Moffitthill!

and Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Firsttimer (Jan 25, 2014)

From what I am reading on other threads could it be mites? What causes them, and if it is mites how do I get rid of them?? His leg is really rough when you touch it where the spot is. Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes it is a good possibilty it is leg mites. The picture was not clear enough to really be able to tell.
It is possible that it is (Chorioptes bovis)
I have a brief description of this mite, taken from my website....

Chorioptic Scab Mite

_(Chorioptes bovis)

The Chorioptic scab mite causes mange in cattle, sheep, goats, and horses. *This mite is often referred to as the leg mite *or leg mange. This non-burrowing mite tends to stay primarily on the feet and legs of its host. The life cycle is completed in 3 weeks.Often this mite goes unnoticed as on goats these mites stay mostly around the hoof and lower front legs. 

The lesions being mild without any real noticeable effect. Goats may stomp or bite/chew/ lick around the hoof area._

This is mite season. The poster above has listed a very plausible scenario. Is your goat chewing and also if you look at the base of the other hooves where the hof and skin/leg meet do you see flaky looking skin? or crusty skin? If so mites are highly probable.


----------



## Firsttimer (Jan 25, 2014)

What are the best treatment options for this type of mite?  Also what should I spray in there shed to kill everything off? Thank you so much for the help!! Always learning something!!!


----------



## Firsttimer (Jan 25, 2014)

And yes I went out and looked and the skin is crusty from the hoof to about 2 inches up his leg.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

Elevan has a good article on different treatment options. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/dealing-with-lice-on-goats-sheep.6/

De is good but takes time. 
I prefer 10% Permethrin  (you can get this at TSC) It is the most effective treatment that is quick treats both biting and sucking parasites. We use a 2 1/2 gallon sprayer and mix it up. Spreay the goat and treat the area. Make sure they don't eat the straw /hay. This is where I like the DE... that is what we keep in the loafing sheds. We try ot to use chemicals in bedding.
Permethrin is a chemical yes but it is quick and you will not keep battling this. Repeat in 10 days. The big issue is it is cold right now and you don't want to get the goat sick. Try just spraying the legs and hoof if you think it is this kind of mite.

I have never used an injectable for mites so I cannot help you there. There are other methods that are natural/organic and they are effective I just have found it is better to knock it out quick and then keep up with the DE or Python dust for preventative.

CHECK ALL YOUR GOATS!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I dont know what this could be. If it is snow related or something, bring him and another goat in your garage in a dog kennel or something at night for a day or two. Also put a thick layer of vaseline on the area.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

Come back and let us know what you end up doing. 

and Welcome to BYH!


----------



## moffitthill (Jan 25, 2014)

I have yet to see this condition in all the years.  I know there are different types of mites/mange causes... I did not know this kind and had to look it up. 

I have only seen canine skin mite condition and years ago mange on a rescued horse's neck and once on a cat dropped off at farm across the street had it on it's face (the cruel things people do... see a barn and think they are being nice for kitty). Fortunately all cases were not people transmittable. 

Is this transmittable to humans.  Couldn't find an answer to that question. I do know that it usually requires two treatments of environment at the end of the life cycle of whatever parasite.  

Products I have on hand and have used in the past with success for some of the conditions...
here is link:
http://www.earthworkshealth.com/pets-animals.php?gclid=CKy97cHymrwCFckWMgod40AAhw

Mane and Tail PROTECT (anti-fungal, anti-micro-organism, anti-bacterial) as a non-harsh shampoo that is so much less expensive than a prescription that does the same thing safe for most animals (found in equine area). I know works on canine's when they over-produce the good mites on their skin.  Might work for this type. Just a possible cost efficient non-toxic resolution.     

So I also learned something new -- leg mange. Thank you. This link also explained a lot to me about it when I just looked it up
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf

BTW Southern by choice... we have raised American bred GSD for almost 50 years - now in 3rd generation there also. Love them. Though not "breed racial"  and would love any pet have a furever or forever home if I can help.


----------



## Firsttimer (Jan 29, 2014)

Went out Mon and cleaned out all of their bedding, sprayed down walls and floor with permethrin. Also cleaned up his leg and checked if he had anywhere else, and also sprayed him down. Hopefully it will work, I should know in a few days. Thank you for the help! Will give updates as the next few weeks go by.


----------

